# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Web Forms >  كامپوننت فارسي برای Login,CrateUser,...

## Saber_Fatholahi

با سلام به حضور اساتيد عزيز
من هميشه وقتي مي خواستم يه سايت طراحي كنم تقريبا روي فارسي كردن كنترل هاي ورود به سايت ‏ و تغيير كلمه عبور و ايجاد نام كاربري و ... وقت مي گذاشتم اما اين دفعه امدم اين كنترل ها رو براي هميشه فارسي كردم حالا اينجا مي ذارم كه بتونين دانلود كنين و همه استفاده كنن  


دوستانی که سورس کد کنترل های لاگین وایجاد نام کاربری در ات نت میخوان از این آدرس می توانند دانلود کنند

----------


## salehbagheri

داداش! دستت درد نكنه!

اميدوارم كنترلهاي بيشتري رو فارسي كني!

----------


## milade

با تشکر
به امید ان روز که چیزایی ساخته شده توسط خودتون ببینیم
بای

----------


## سار

> با سلام به حضور اساتيد عزيز
> من هميشه وقتي مي خواستم يه سايت طراحي كنم تقريبا روي فارسي كردن كنترل هاي ورود به سايت ‏ و تغيير كلمه عبور و ايجاد نام كاربري و ... وقت مي گذاشتم اما اين دفعه امدم اين كنترل ها رو براي هميشه فارسي كردم حالا اينجا مي ذارم كه بتونين دانلود كنين و همه استفاده كنن


ممنونم از کاری که کردی ولی یک سوال:
آیا اینها همون کنترل های Membership خود ASP.Net هست که تو فارسی کردیشون یا ...

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

بله کنترل های خود ASP.Net اگه می خواین سورسشم واستون بذارم؟

----------


## marge_setare

سلام دوست عزیز میشه نحوه استفاده از اون رو توضیح بدید.وـیت شما همه قسمتهاشو یعنی حتی error ها رو هم فارسی کردید.

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

بله همش فارسی شده من کار خاصی نکردم فقط چند تا لیبل رو فارسی کردم

----------


## VB.NET2005

*با تشکر فراوان* 

دوست عزیز میشه سورس رو هم بزاری ؟

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

> بهتر بود از این فضای نام استفاده میکردید : 
> 
> *
> System.Web.UI.WebControls.Persian...
> *جدای از این مسائل اگه یه مقاله خوب فارسی تو این مبحث داشتیم بد نمیشد !


میشه یکم دراین باره توضیح بدی؟

----------


## shaki_phd

سلام صابر جان من هم سورس فوروم سايتت رو ديدم هم اين كامپوننتي كه اينجا گذاشتي خيلي كارت درسته دادا

من كه كلي چيز ازش ياد گرفتم فقط دو تا درخواست دارم ممنون ميشم اگر هم سورس اين كامپوننت رو برام بزاري و همچنين نحوه استفاده از اين كامپوننت را در صفحات خودم بگي

با تشكر

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> سلام صابر جان من هم سورس فوروم سايتت رو ديدم هم اين كامپوننتي كه اينجا گذاشتي خيلي كارت درسته دادا
> 
> من كه كلي چيز ازش ياد گرفتم فقط دو تا درخواست دارم ممنون ميشم اگر هم سورس اين كامپوننت رو برام بزاري و همچنين نحوه استفاده از اين كامپوننت را در صفحات خودم بگي
> 
> با تشكر


 دوست من فقط کافیه این کنترل به لیست کنترل های دات نت اضافه کنی و اونو بکشی روی فرمت همه کارا اتوماتیک انجام می شه و dll کنترل به پروژه ت اضافه می شه به همین راحتی اگه بازم مشکلی بود چشم برای سورس کامپوننت قراره جایی چاپ بشه اگه شد چشم سورس همه رو می ذارم

----------


## hashemi85sep

> بله کنترل های خود ASP.Net اگه می خواین سورسشم واستون بذارم؟


سلام دوست عزیز 
ممنون میشم اگه سورسش رو بزارین
با تشکر

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

> سلام دوست عزیز 
> ممنون میشم اگه سورسش رو بزارین
> با تشکر


 دوستان اگر میشد سورس کنترل ها را داشت،دات نت دیگه میشد اپن سرس :لبخند گشاده!: 
دوستان آیا روشی را میدانید که محدودیت رمز عبور را بردارد،یعنی حتما نخواهد یک حروف غیر الفبایی درون رمز عبور باشد.

با سپاس

----------


## hashemi85sep

> دوستان اگر میشد سورس کنترل ها را داشت،دات نت دیگه میشد اپن سرس
> دوستان آیا روشی را میدانید که محدودیت رمز عبور را بردارد،یعنی حتما نخواهد یک حروف غیر الفبایی درون رمز عبور باشد.
> 
> با سپاس


سلام دوست عزیز 
اولا تولدت مبارک 
دوما" اینکه خود آقا صابر گفته بود که اگه سورسش رو کسی بخواد میزاره منم به همین دلیل این خواهش رو  کردم...

----------


## sina39229

سلام
خسته نباشید
اگه مطالبی در مورد ساخت DLL برای ما بذاری خیلی ممنون می شم
مرسی

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> سلام
> خسته نباشید
> اگه مطالبی در مورد ساخت DLL برای ما بذاری خیلی ممنون می شم
> مرسی


 دوست من ساده ترین راه اینه که یه پروژه از نوع ClassLibrary ایجاد کنی زمانی که از این پروژه می خواین اجرا بگیرین فایل dll برای شما تولید مکنه به همین راحتی البته راه های دیگه ای هم هست اما فکر نمی کنم به راحتی این راه باشه

----------


## afsaneh.asp

سلام
آقاي فتح اللهي اگه لطف كنيد و سورسش رو هم بزاريد ممنون ميشم
بازم تشكر :لبخند:

----------


## hobab-theme

> دوست من ساده ترین راه اینه که یه پروژه از نوع ClassLibrary ایجاد کنی زمانی که از این پروژه می خواین اجرا بگیرین فایل dll برای شما تولید مکنه به همین راحتی البته راه های دیگه ای هم هست اما فکر نمی کنم به راحتی این راه باشه


سلام آقا صابر عزیز
هیچ میدونستی کارت خیلی درسته؟؟
اگه نمیدونستی حالا بدون  :لبخند گشاده!: 
در ضمن منم میخوام درخواست آقا سینا رو تکرار کنم . البته شما زحمت کشیدید و یه توضیحی دادید ولی اگه امکان داره کامل توضیح بدید . چون ما مبتدی هستیم و با این توضیحات  :اشتباه:  فکر نکنم به جایی برسیم
در ضمن حتماً بگید چطور باید از کامپوننتهامون اجرا بگیریم
البته من  سخت دنبال این کار هستم ولی هنوز به یه نتیجه درست نرسیدم
بازم ممنون

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> سلام آقا صابر عزیز
> هیچ میدونستی کارت خیلی درسته؟؟
> اگه نمیدونستی حالا بدون 
> در ضمن منم میخوام درخواست آقا سینا رو تکرار کنم . البته شما زحمت کشیدید و یه توضیحی دادید ولی اگه امکان داره کامل توضیح بدید . چون ما مبتدی هستیم و با این توضیحات  فکر نکنم به جایی برسیم
> در ضمن حتماً بگید چطور باید از کامپوننتهامون اجرا بگیریم
> البته من صفت و سخت دنبال این کار هستم ولی هنوز به یه نتیجه درست نرسیدم
> بازم ممنون


دوست من خیلی خوشحالم که از کارم خوشت اومده قبلا عرض کردم چشم حتما سورس می زارم
سایت خودم تا 2 هفته دیگه حدودا راه اندازی می شه سورس همه اونارو می ذارم اونجا
موفق باشی

----------


## karim orooji

سلام

صابر جان شما كه طور حرفه اي كار برنامه نويسي  ميكني

من به دنبال يك تقويم  كامل شمسي ميگردم سراغ نداري

با تشكر

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

سلام
دوست من تقویم های زیادی هست
اما من Persian Calender بیشتر قبول دارم و این یه نظر شخصیه لینکش یادم نیست اما توی همین سایت بگردی پیدا می کنی
موفق باشی

----------


## minamorsali

> دوست من فقط کافیه این کنترل به لیست کنترل های دات نت اضافه کنی و اونو بکشی روی فرمت همه کارا اتوماتیک انجام می شه و dll کنترل به پروژه ت اضافه می شه به همین راحتی اگه بازم مشکلی بود چشم برای سورس کامپوننت قراره جایی چاپ بشه اگه شد چشم سورس همه رو می ذارم


 
سلام
ممنون از توضیحاتتون. اما چطوری می تونم این کنترل رو به لیست کنترلهای دات نت اضافه کنم؟ این فایلو توی کدوم فولدر دات نت باید بریزم؟
ببخشید اگه سوالم مبتدیانه است.

با تشکر.

----------


## karim orooji

با سلام به دوست گلم 
در پايين نوار ابزار خود راست كليد كن و گزينه choose items  رو انتخاب كن
يه كادري براي شما باز ميشه كه ميتونيد كامپوننت مورد
 نظرتون رو در اونجا انتخاب و به برنامه اضافه كنيد

موفق باشيد

----------


## ghafory86

سلام 
اگه ميشه لطف كنيد سورس كامپوننت رو هم بزارين .
پيغام خطا رو چطور فارسي كردين

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

سلام به تمامی اساتید
دوستانی که سورس کد کنترل های لاگین وایجاد نام کاربری در ات نت میخوان از این آدرس 
می توانند دانلود کنند

----------


## salimzare

سلام ، لینک مشکل داره ، لطفاً تصحیحش کنید . ممنون

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> سلام ، لینک مشکل داره ، لطفاً تصحیحش کنید . ممنون


 سلام
نه لینک درسته اما یه مشکل برای سایت پیش اومده که به زودی رفع می شه

----------


## alihassanabadi

اقا فقط میتونم بگم کارت ایول داره
نداره؟
به خدا داره
مخلصیم

----------


## rezaei_y

سلام آقای فتاحی

شاید سوالم ربطی به این قسمت نداشته باشه ولی مجبورم ببخشید

قصد دارم  یک قسمت اخبار سایت رو داخل سایتم رو ایجاد کنم خواهشا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

پروژه من دانلود کن ازش ایده بگیر مشکلی داشتی مطرح کن
موفق باشی

----------


## navid1n2000

سلام
من تازه كارم
اين كامپوننت هارو اضافه كردم به پروژه م .اما نميدونم چطور و كجا استفاده كنم
ميشه بگين
ممنون ميشم .

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

دوست عزیز پست های قبلی بخون کامل توضیح داده شده
موفق باشی

----------


## afsaneh_kouravand

سلام من یه فایل doc از Asp.net می خوام برا مستندان پروژام.

----------


## mahyar501

سلام
باتشکر
خیلی جالب بود. مرسی

----------


## Sahar.Sari

خیلی عالی. با سپاس

----------


## vahidbolbol

سلام ببخشید من تازه کارم
مشکلم اینجاست که نمیدونم چطوری این کامپونت رو به پروژم یا ویژال استادیو اضافه کنم
منتظر جوابتون هستم

----------


## 8702073

سلام به همه دوستان 
یه سوال کسی هست که با کامپوننت password recovery مشکل داشته باشه؟؟ وقتی که می خواد رمزش ارسال بشه بهش می گه باید یه سری تنظیمات انجام بشه!!! من کلی سرچ کردم ولی به نتیجه نرسیدم. شما جه تنظیماتی رو انجام دادین که تونستین مشکلش رو حل کننین؟؟ کسی این کار رو کرده
ممنون می شم اگه راهنمایی کنین
من یه تاپیک گذاشتم ولی مثل اینکه کسی نمی دونست اگه کسی می دونه که این خطای مربوط به تنظیمات mail server رو چه جوری میشه حل کرد لطفا به من بگه؟؟؟
با تشکر فروان

----------


## 8702073

> سلام ببخشید من تازه کارم
> مشکلم اینجاست که نمیدونم چطوری این کامپونت رو به پروژم یا ویژال استادیو اضافه کنم
> منتظر جوابتون هستم




دوست عزیز شما باید بر روی  منوی toolbox راست کلیک کنی و سپس choose items را انتخاب کنی در تب web فایل dll رو add  کنین. امیدوارم واضح باشه
با احترام

----------


## vahidbolbol

سلام
ممنونم دوست عزیز حل شد :لبخند:

----------

